# Am I the only one who doesn't like Saffron?



## larry_stewart (Dec 1, 2014)

Tonight, I tried Saffron for the 4th time in the past year or so.  I just don't like it.   Some things that I don't like, I  can still appreciate how other people enjoy it.  But saffron , to me , smells like cat urine.  At first I thought maybe I just purchased a bad batch.  But every time has been consistent, including the time I took a private cooking class in a professional kitchen, so I cant imagine that all 4 times I tried a crappy batch.  I wish i liked it as much as everyone else.  I feel like I am missing out on something.  All that being said, my wife feels the same way about truffles.  She cant understand how i like the smell / flavor.

To each their own I guess, but i just dont get it 

Larry


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 1, 2014)

I remember someone posting here not too long ago saying the same thing. Must be one of those foods that just hit different people in different ways.

I love saffron myself.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't think it has that much flavor..,


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 1, 2014)

I think it has a very distinct and pronounced flavor. Paella is just not the same dish without it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 1, 2014)

I agree with jenny - I'm not that crazy about saffron, either. Or truffles, for that matter. They taste like dirt to me.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 1, 2014)

I really want to like saffron, but it just doesn't do anything for me. I love the colour it adds to a dish, but just can't get excited about the flavour...meh. Okay, I taste it, but it doesn't send me to the moon and if it weren't there, I doubt I would miss it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2014)

I can get a tastier effect with turmeric and it's cheaper.


----------



## manilak1d (Dec 2, 2014)

Overrated and over priced.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 2, 2014)

Well.... that settles it then. I'm taking all you guys off the guest list for our next Paella Party! 

(Although I suppose you could at least stop by and enjoy the Margaritas.)


----------



## Janet H (Dec 2, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> All that being said, my wife feels the same way about truffles.  She cant understand how i like the smell / flavor.
> 
> To each their own I guess, but i just dont get it
> 
> Larry




Tell your wife I'm in her corner. I love most mushrooms but truffles just taste like used feet to me.  Love saffron however ...


----------



## CraigC (Dec 2, 2014)

Paella without saffron is sacrilege! We have no problem with it or truffles. Truffles capture the smell of the earth.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 3, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Well.... that settles it then. I'm taking all you guys off the guest list for our next Paella Party!
> 
> (Although I suppose you could at least stop by and enjoy the Margaritas.)



Well now, let's not be hasty...I've never had a real Paella...a cioppino or two, but not Paella.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 3, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well now, let's not be hasty...I've never had a real Paella...a cioppino or two, but not Paella.



Right, don't be hasty! I'd be happy to eat the seafood!


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 3, 2014)

I've found with saffron that there's a small window of enough to flavor the dish and too much that makes it taste like medicine (that's the only way I can explain what I taste when there's too much).  When using saffron, I always go by "you can always taste and add more, but you can't take it away."

Oh, and yes I love truffles.  Nothing like opening a container or bag that one is stored in and getting that first major hit of aroma.


----------



## menumaker (Dec 3, 2014)

I prefer turmeric in Paella myself as it has a gutsier flavor than saffron ( sorry Steve K. I may be a moron in your eyes but there we go) and so holds up better with the stronger ingredients such as chorizo sausage. However, it is good with delicate fish dishes where the flavor is more pronounced then. Have I redeemed myself Steve? Although, I do think it is very expensive so I tend not to worry about it. If I want to impress with a fish sauce then I will add a splash of Pernod instead although with that, Less is more I believe


----------



## menumaker (Dec 3, 2014)

I've done truffles.............interesting but i think Cepes straight out of the forest are better on flavor


----------



## Suthseaxa (Apr 24, 2015)

Personally, I love it, especially in pulao. I find it's so easy to over power it, I only put it in mildly-flavoured dishes.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 24, 2015)

manilak1d said:


> Overrated and over priced.


I think that a lot of the problem is that saffron threads are often packed in clear cellophane packets or little clear glass jars. Saffron keeps better if stored in dark vacuum packaging. Exposure to light and air makes saffron deteriorate very quickly.

It's very expensive because it takes around 150 flowers to yield 1 g of dry saffron threads and production is very labour intensive.


----------

